# Does you baby fondle your nipple while nursing?



## eyelovegoddess (Jul 8, 2005)

My son is 17 months now and he simply must fondle my nipple while breastfeeding. So, if he is nursing on the right breast, he is has to feel the nipple of the left breast and vice versa. He gets very upset if he cannot get to my nipple so I have to make sure he has access to both breasts at once. Also, when his father sits with him and gives him a sippy cup or bottle, my son likes to feel his nipple too. This must be comforting to him. Does anyone out there have a baby or toddler that has a similar way of breastfeeding?


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Oh she likes to alright! I just don't let her. That's one of those things I just CAN'T STAND.

-Angela


----------



## lunasmommy (Jun 30, 2005)

My dd likes to do that too, but like Angela, I just cant stand it. I make it so the other one is unreachable, but she still tries to be sneaky and slip her hand in to get a hold of it. It drives me mad though!! Its definitly a comfort thing. She likes to inspect dh's nips too, but no twiddling there (*yet*!!)


----------



## AutumnMama (Jan 2, 2004)

Yep, both my kidlets did that. I let DD do it a little at first, but quickly realized that (like the PP's) I absolutely COULD NOT stand it!








So I put an end to it quickly.
DD whined a bit for a while about it, and DS just went to fiddling with my belly button







I let him for a while, then it started hurting, so I got him hooked on his...he still plays with it when he's tired/falling asleep!.


----------



## Marlet (Sep 9, 2004)

Yup! My DD has been doing this for a long time. I let her but once she starts pinching I stop and pull my shirt over that side. She used to pitch a fit but I stuck to my guns. I WILL NOT let her pinch cause she's very harsh when she does. Once the boob goes away she knows thats it. I used to try and stop it but there were a couple times she was so distressed that I felt bad and let her. Within seconds she would fall asleep.







Ahh the power of boob.


----------



## smeep (May 12, 2006)

YES and I do NOT like it! At nite when Ezra and I lay down to nurse he will nurse on one breast and twiddle the nipple of the other. Never in any other position, just when we're laying down. I now have to pull my bra flap up over the nipple. He still twiddles but it doesn't bother me that way.


----------



## QueenOfTheMeadow (Mar 25, 2005)

Ds3 used to pin my arm under his leg, so I couldn't protect my other breast. I think he is going to be a wrestler when he grows up!







I would suggest gettinga nursing necklace to give ds something besides your breast to play with while nursing.


----------



## CrunchyKat (Mar 20, 2006)

My dd is 9 months and she loves nipples! I'm like the others, I don't like it when she tries to play with mine, because she will squeeze them and it hurts! But she loves daddys nipples. Every morning she will play with his, lick them, laugh at them, study them. But NEVER tries to nurse on them. It's so cute to watch.


----------



## starparticle (Jun 30, 2005)

My LC told me they did this to try and get another let down...

smart kiddos!


----------



## Eben'sMama (Jun 29, 2006)

DS just started doing this a week or so ago. I find that if I slip my finger into his palm, he'll wrap his fingers around it and then I kiss his hand, which distracts him enough that he stops and seems to forget about it. It's just too stimulating-almost ticklish--or something. Not sure how long my current diversion tactic will work--I'm sure he's going to figure it out soon.


----------



## emma_goldman (May 18, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *race_kelly*
Ds3 used to pin my arm under his leg, so I couldn't protect my other breast. I think he is going to be a wrestler when he grows up!







I would suggest gettinga nursing necklace to give ds something besides your breast to play with while nursing.

Mine does this! Or he'll move my hand away from protecting my nipple emphatically, as if my hand will stay if he holds it down for a few minutes after relocating it.


----------



## eyelovegoddess (Jul 8, 2005)

Thank you all for your responses. I really feel like there is a mama community out there and I am very thankful for that! It makes sense that the little ones may be trying to get the other breast to let down. I am fortunate that my little guy does not pinch. It is almost like he just wants to make sure it is still there.







Thanks for the sugestion about the nursing necklace too.


----------

